# Prepping 101 – Preppers List of Supplies



## Prepper Ways (Feb 7, 2016)

OK, so you have decided that you want to take steps to protect your family from unseen events. You may not know what events to plan for or you could have a much defined idea of the threats you see, but regardless you recognize a need. There are people who come to the Prepper Journal after they read something on another prepping blog or they may have been visiting our site for a year. The newer visitors are usually just getting starting in this crazy world of Prepping and if they are anything like I was at the beginning, knowing where to start can be pretty daunting. Prepping isn't the same for everyone but most people eventually look for a simple guideline to follow so I have pulled together this preppers list of supplies.

Read more:
Prepping 101 ? Preppers List of Supplies - Prepper Ways


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We have many lists here on this board that have been posted previously and are available by a search. What we don't have ......... is an Intro Post from you in the appropriate thread? Please introduce yourself and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice suggestion. However many members here like the protocall of introductions. I would suggest that you consider making one.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Prepper Ways said:


> OK, so you have decided that you want to take steps to protect your family from unseen events. You may not know what events to plan for or you could have a much defined idea of the threats you see, but regardless you recognize a need. There are people who come to the Prepper Journal after they read something on another prepping blog or they may have been visiting our site for a year. The newer visitors are usually just getting starting in this crazy world of Prepping and if they are anything like I was at the beginning, knowing where to start can be pretty daunting. Prepping isn't the same for everyone but most people eventually look for a simple guideline to follow so I have pulled together this preppers list of supplies.
> 
> Read more:
> Prepping 101 ? Preppers List of Supplies - Prepper Ways


Here we have a " Mister know it all " ,,,,,,,,,,, first post " knows everything ",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's a basic list ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Please introduce your self on the right thread ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, as for now ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lmao


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here I will help you out ..... Introduce Yourself


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I clicked on the link and McAfee gave me the Whoa! warning.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Here we have a " Mister know it all " ,,,,,,,,,,, first post " knows everything ",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's a basic list ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Please introduce your self on the right thread ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, as for now ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lmao


just because the guy is new HERE doesn't keyhole as a prepper newbie - he could have decades of experience behind him ....


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Besides the fact that this person has jumped in and started giving advise where it already abounds in this forum, I don't see anything wrong with his page. It is actually full of good information for a newbie. 

Some of you all commenting on this post haven't been around to long yourselves so why the put downs? I noticed at least one of you take off right from the start trying to change things and make this forum your little domain and force your opinions and beliefs around and crying protest when others didn't like it. 
Isn't this a place to share our ideas? not a place where you try to one up and insult others because they may interfere with your self imposed status?
There are a lot of people out there searching for answers and I know from day one since signing up myself this is not the best place to find information. There is more social media crap on here than anything. I find out more on facebook from real people than I ever have here. There are millions of people that are stuck in the same situation we are. things are going south faster than we can prepare for it. the more people given a chance to survive will mean less knocking on your door when TSHTF 
So shut up and give people a chance to join the forum and feel a part of it instead of driving them away with all your macho bull shit.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> Besides the fact that this person has jumped in and started giving advise where it already abounds in this forum, I don't see anything wrong with his page. It is actually full of good information for a newbie.
> 
> Some of you all commenting on this post haven't been around to long yourselves so why the put downs? I noticed at least one of you take off right from the start trying to change things and make this forum your little domain and force your opinions and beliefs around and crying protest when others didn't like it.
> Isn't this a place to share our ideas? not a place where you try to one up and insult others because they may interfere with your self imposed status?
> ...


I agree! Get'em! :beat1:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Nice suggestion. However many members here like the protocall of introductions. I would suggest that you consider making one.





T-Man 1066 said:


> I clicked on the link and McAfee gave me the Whoa! warning.


Hey T Man , a friendly reminder McAfee, Norton take up a lot of hard drive space and they like to take over your computer. Check with a computer pro or go down to Best Buy, they will likely recommend Trend Micro, Kapersky, other or even Window's Defender.

Or..... you have just delivered proof that being on PF puts you "on the list!"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I bet $20 that this person and the website will not be here in 3 months.... any takers


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Besides the fact that this person has jumped in and started giving advise where it already abounds in this forum, I don't see anything wrong with his page. It is actually full of good information for a newbie.
> 
> Some of you all commenting on this post haven't been around to long yourselves so why the put downs? I noticed at least one of you take off right from the start trying to change things and make this forum your little domain and force your opinions and beliefs around and crying protest when others didn't like it.
> Isn't this a place to share our ideas? not a place where you try to one up and insult others because they may interfere with your self imposed status?
> ...


The thing is ---without an introduction and a few posts it is hard for us to know how authentic the person is....

Look..there are people on here that offer good advice and others that offer bs

PLUS the rules say offer and introduction

and whenever somebody joins and right away first post links to their website or eCommerce site to sell stuff... it is very LOW CLASS...

if they want to advertise, they can become a sponsor


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I bet $20 that this person and the website will not be here in 3 months.... any takers


The poster (prepper way) is not a person looking to join here to learn or partcipate. It is a website that I have frequented before. They are aligned with an advertiser that sells survival books and I have actually purchased a couple. The post was simply a plug for their own site. MM, you are right ....... so no takers from NE Texas.

I make sure that I welcome every single new member  when they give an Intro here at PF. A marketing first post gets the initiation ritual.


----------



## Prepper Ways (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi everyone!
Hope I didnt upset anyone by posting threads before making my introduction..I am Emma and i'm from Chicago and have a passion for prepping and self sufficiency,love being outdoors and going out on nature trips with my friends.


----------

